# Year One In The Custom Haying Business.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This article in Progressive Forage Grower is about none other than our own Lostin55 out in Wyoming. Another well done story by Lynn Jaynes. Congrats Allen.....great story.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-production/producer-features/year-one-in-the-custom-haying-business


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Good write up. Those problems he had would have really stressed me out. I'm sure it did him also. Hiring someone is something that makes me nervous as well. Though I do very little custom haying.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice article Allen. Looks like the future is bright! . Also, nice job Lynn.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Funny to be reading an article and remembering some of those same conversations here on haytalk....

Much success to you in the future Lostin55......perhaps I should do some custom work to take advantage of my underutilized equipment. I do some custom work, I just can't seem to get to the accounts payable dept on the other end....but I suppose it works out in the end


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks guys,

Lynn did an amazing job. She weaved stories from here into the information taken from the interview in October or November of last year. That would be why a few of the stories and points sound familiar. There was enough new to make it interesting, I felt.

It was a really cool write up. Now if I can figure out a way to leverage that into profits........


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Allen.......you have my full admiration. And am envious of the beautiful scenery of the Bighorns.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice write up Allen. I admire your efforts.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Lostin55 said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Lynn did an amazing job. She weaved stories from here into the information taken from the interview in October or November of last year. That would be why a few of the stories and points sound familiar. There was enough new to make it interesting, I felt.
> 
> It was a really cool write up. Now if I can figure out a way to leverage that into profits........


turning your story into a blockbuster movie! 

Congratulations on your first year success! Always enjoy Lynn's articles.

Shelia


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice article and very well written.

It takes some fortitude to go and do what you have done Allen. Glad it is working well.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

RockyHill said:


> turning your story into a blockbuster movie!
> 
> Congratulations on your first year success! Always enjoy Lynn's articles.
> 
> Shelia


Yes,I can only imagine the manufactured drama as Mike Rowe, In his best voice, says "If the threatening rains arrive they will lose the crop, and their season. Tune in next week for the conclusion of this continuing saga."

Meh, maybe not.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Lostin55 said:


> Yes,I can only imagine the manufactured drama as Mike Rowe, In his best voice, says "If the threatening rains arrive they will lose the crop, and their season. Tune in next week for the conclusion of this continuing saga."
> 
> Meh, maybe not.


That's the beauty of custom work. You try and beat the rains. But if you don't you still get to bale it and you don't have to sell it.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Teslan said:


> That's the beauty of custom work. You try and beat the rains. But if you don't you still get to bale it and you don't have to sell it.


When I was in high school I hayed for the neighbor. If the hay got rained on for three weeks I still got my check at end of month. Now if that happens I watch $200/ton hay turn into bedding for my cattle


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

It is a beautiful thing to be paid for pre washed hay. Last summer we were very lucky, we missed the big rains. It sprinkled a few times on down hay but that's about it.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Nice going Allen, keep up the good work !!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Rich Dad Poor Dad was a good read. Well worth it. My mom gave it to me years ago.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Congratulations on your success on your custom haying business and the national recognition you and the wife deserve it.

May this year be even better for you...


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

That's a good article. Congratulations and hope you continue to be successful.


----------



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

This is why I love this forum - there is such support for each other in your operations. And kind words to go around for all. Thank you for always brightening my day.

Lynn


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

lcjaynes said:


> This is why I love this forum - there is such support for each other in your operations. And kind words to go around for all. Thank you for always brightening my day.
> 
> Lynn


Birds of a feather flock together....


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Great write-up! IMHO it takes a special person to make hay. Best wishes for 2017.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Lostin55 said:


> It was a really cool write up. Now if I can figure out a way to leverage that into profits........


My understanding reality TV shows pay rather well (National Geographic Wild perhaps). I'm kind of busy, but what the heck, I could maybe persuaded to help produce for a rather small cut or just a finders fee percentage could work.  It would be really great if you could make my cut cash to help keep the middleman out of my pocket. :lol:

Larry


----------

